

Maxed out: How much can a human lift?   - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20627562.400-maxed-out-how-much-can-a-human-lift.html

======
ajslater
Men's World Raw Powerlifting Records:
<http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/records/raw/world> Women:
<http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/records/raw/women-world>

Yours Truly: 198lbs and stronger than any woman at that weight, but weaker
than record holding SHW women.

------
niyazpk
A quick little puzzle. What is the maximum weight an 80Kg man can lift using a
simple pulley?

[1] [http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a3/Polea-
sim...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a3/Polea-simple-
fija.jpg)

------
ax0n
That entire series is positively fascinating

